# Need opinions on which 4 wheeler to consider



## rworkman (Mar 2, 2007)

I just bought a kawasaki 650 brut force and i love it rides and handles well


----------



## j raff (Feb 23, 2005)

I just picked up a Yamaha Grizzly 450 today, rode it around out back for about a hour. Nice riding, but not as fast as I thought it should be. Maybe that will get better after it gets broke in. But I didn't buy it for the speed anyway. By the way, the wife made me go buy it ,said she wouldn't sign the income tax check until I bought one. And what she wants she gets :lol:


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I have an '02 Polaris Sportsman 500 ho that I love. It has 220 miles on it and has never given me any problems. I use it only for deer camp (max 10 days/year) and ice fish. It dragged a large doe out of the woods and thru swampy brush w/o even putting it in 4wd (i forgot to). Unfortunately, I am being forced to sell it due to financial difficulties. If you (or anyone) is interested, I am looking to get $4000 for it.


----------



## rscm5 (Feb 10, 2006)

Just bout at the beginning of hard water season a Yamaha Rhino 660. Like everything about it except the time to warm up when cold. Once running it is fantastic.
Side by with dump box on the back gives it a lot of versatility for all seasons.
Thinking of making it road ready. Any thoughts?


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

notmuchtime said:


> I have an '02 Polaris Sportsman 500 ho that I love. It has 220 miles on it and has never given me any problems. I use it only for deer camp (max 10 days/year) and ice fish. It dragged a large doe out of the woods and thru swampy brush w/o even putting it in 4wd (i forgot to). Unfortunately, I am being forced to sell it due to financial difficulties. If you (or anyone) is interested, I am looking to get $4000 for it.


that puppy is barely broke in at 220, wish i had the cash just got an 05 atp 500 h.o. i love


----------

